# Ground Saw



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Picked me up a new toy this weekend! The way the teeth are set up currently I can cut a trench about 2 1/4" wide and up to 8" deep. I can change the tooth configuration (requiring me to buy or make a few more teeth) to get up to 3" wide.







Should chew through my sand pretty well. I will have to make a guard for it.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Be careful man, that thing looks shoddy as frig.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

It just needs a guard. Like the kwik trench from Little Beaver has or the EX trench. It's very similar to the kwik trench kt200b. It's missing a guard, which I'll have to fabricate.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I'm not sure what the concern is, aside from the care that should be practiced while operating any sort of power equipment. Have you ever used a ground saw of any kind? They make good trenchers.

https://youtu.be/atAV77J-_1I


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That's awesome! I want one now &#128515;


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

The ones Little Beaver make, or at least the one comparable to this with an 8" deep cut, is about $3800. &#128561;

They work well though and apparently will get through rock and roots pretty easily. I haven't had to take one through either personally. My soil is mostly sand.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

@mwemaxxowner 
You can actually see where I posted about using a ground saw here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=327258#p327258

I'm just saying the one I used was built for the purpose. Just a quick look at the bubble-gum welds and the high center of gravity makes me leery. But to each his own. I'm not trying to dump on you, I just want you to be careful because it looks dangerous.


----------

